# Pics of Lobular



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a Lobular. Can you please give me some feedback and about your sizing. I'm 6' with a 32 inseam and am thinking a 57 would fit me perfect. I'm currently riding and EM Race which I like, but it feels a little small. it's a 55, with a 56.3 TT and I'm using a 130 stem. Also, I like the idea of the taller head tube on the Orbea. PLEASE give me some feed back and pics.

THANKS!


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

*57 should work*



Mosovich said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a Lobular. Can you please give me some feedback and about your sizing. I'm 6' with a 32 inseam and am thinking a 57 would fit me perfect. I'm currently riding and EM Race which I like, but it feels a little small. it's a 55, with a 56.3 TT and I'm using a 130 stem. Also, I like the idea of the taller head tube on the Orbea. PLEASE give me some feed back and pics.
> 
> THANKS!


I'm 5'10" with a 31" inseam. My 2003 Lobular is 57cm and it fits me well. I'm running a 100mm stem. You should be fine on a 57 with a slightly longer stem.


----------

